# homepage in photoshop deutsches tutorial



## el.acero (20. April 2002)

hat da jemand was? 
ich hab nur das englishe gefunden


----------



## boyakasha (20. April 2002)

Ich schließe mich der suche an!

Boyakasha


----------



## Mythos007 (20. April 2002)

Chellaz Zusammen,

könnt ihr euer Problem mal bitte etwas genauer 
beschreiben ? möchtet ihr gern ein Image Ready
tutorial oder dergleichen ? - bis dann dann M.


----------



## el.acero (20. April 2002)

http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/super tutorial 2/website.htm

sowas quasi auf deutsch


----------



## s0nic (20. April 2002)

naja das ist sowieso mehr "schulenglisch", also sehr leicht zu verstehen..

wenn nicht dann schau ma > 
hier < vorbei..


----------



## el.acero (20. April 2002)

lol, verzähl mir nichts von english... ich kann wahrscheinlich besser english als du, und trotzdem ist es viel angenehmer auf deutsch ein tutorial zu haben!!!


----------



## Kaprolactam (21. April 2002)

*gnihihi* wer weiß, wer weiß...

/edit:
Hui, a Oablinga... ins GBA bin ich zur Schule gegangen


----------



## Gianduja (21. April 2002)

http://www.tutorialzone.de/show_tuts.php?id=2619

is auch sehr interessant!
für das dumme volk wäre auch hier eine übersetzung hilfreich!  
also, wenn jemand von euch zeit hat (vornehmlich die studenten  )
kanns ja mal jemand übersetzen.


----------



## s0nic (21. April 2002)

ja wenn du besser englisch kannst als ich, dürfte der text ja *gar kein* problem sein..

anscheinend aber wohl..


----------



## subzero (21. April 2002)

dann guckt man sich nen work shop an...
like this: http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/workshop/cut/index.php

oder meinst du was anderes..?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2002)

AUTSCH, warum wollen alle Webdesigner sein, aber haben keine Ahnung von der Materie?

Warum kann man nicht erstmal was einfaches anfangen, Tuitorials durcharbeiten, Nutzung voj " F 1 " und Handbuch und evtl auch: 





Dann dürfte es auch mit der Webseite in Photoshop klappen, aber vorher sollte man das Programm schon etwas bedienen können!

Also, erstmal Buttons, Collagen, Freistellungsarbeiten, etc. - einfach Sachen um das Prog zu lernen..


----------



## shiver (21. April 2002)

agree^^

und bitte streitet euch doch wo anders über eure derb-geilen-1337-krass0rs-englisch-kenntnisse...

danke.


----------



## Gianduja (21. April 2002)

/offtopic

@ s0nic

das tut, welches ich angegeben habe, ist für mich kein prob.
es war lediglich ein weiteres beispiel, um eine hp in ps zu erstellen.
desweiteren sollte man die smilies in meinem posting beachten, dann bekommt man auch nicht alles in den falschen hals!
nix für ungut.


----------



## s0nic (22. April 2002)

war auch nicht an dich gerichtet Gianduja..


----------



## Gianduja (22. April 2002)

@ s0nic

ok, thema beendet


----------



## subzero (22. April 2002)

joa..LOL...webcut director.....meine rede...ich hatte mich nich getraut das zu bringen...nachehr komtm noch offtipoc...äääh...heul irgentwas.....jo....

es gibt ...z.b....seiten die schon komplette homepages (<- html dokumente) übersetzen können... 
tolle sache was... 

andere sache is.... seiht doch mal ein bische experemetier freudig..probiert ma bissel was mit photoshop rum und so.....
wie will man was lernen...wenn man nach tutrorials geht...und selber nie was ausprobiert hat..und gar nich weiß was man in so tut's macht...suckt doch voll oda....?!?!!?

aber....bin auch nur kleiner manson jünger...und hab eh nix zu melden... 

cYA

@ shiva...was meinste mit 1337???...ich fande deine vorherige signatur schöner  nur wie gesacht die zahlen hab ich nich gepeilt...


----------



## Scalé (23. April 2002)

@subzero:

wegen 1337.
schau dir mal das an:
http://www.heise.de/ct/00/11/003/default.shtml


----------



## subzero (23. April 2002)

hehe...jo...nur ..naja..bin nich drauf gekommen..das das was heißen könnt..


----------

